# Inside-Out Radial - Self Propelled Gear



## Ken I (Jul 11, 2012)

Zip file containing the 2D drawings in *.dxf, *.dwg & *.pdf format plus an MSWord *.doc file of build notes. 

View attachment ioradial.zip


----------

